# Need Advice Quick! Snowed-In In Mammoth Ca



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

We are beach dwellers who wanted to take our kids to the snow. The kids got their wish; it snowed 8-10 inches in the past 24 hrs. Roads have been plowed but it is still icy. I have a Suburban small block 4x4, no chains (yet). Wife wants to go but I'm not moving for fear of my trailer passing me on an icy patch. Weather is light snow now with heavier expected tonight and taipering off tomorrow. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Depending on how many downgrades and how far to get to clear roads you could simply creep along in low gear but it is very far or real steep I would stay put. I am assuming you have wet snow. Also you could lower your tire pressure on your TV to give a little more traction.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

AKvagabond said:


> Depending on how many downgrades and how far to get to clear roads you could simply creep along in low gear but it is very far or real steep I would stay put. I am assuming you have wet snow. Also you could lower your tire pressure on your TV to give a little more traction.


No big downgrades, just a well plowed, gradual declining 4 lane hwy that is straight as an arrow.

Thanks for your reply! Any other experienced outbackers out there?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Dadof4 said:


> Depending on how many downgrades and how far to get to clear roads you could simply creep along in low gear but it is very far or real steep I would stay put. I am assuming you have wet snow. Also you could lower your tire pressure on your TV to give a little more traction.


No big downgrades, just a well plowed, gradual declining 4 lane hwy that is straight as an arrow.

Thanks for your reply! Any other experienced outbackers out there?
[/quote]

Not sure of your driving experience in the snow seeing that you are in CA...even though we get it for many months each year in MN, I would be concerned with pulling the trailer in the snow. This never has been an issue with us because most of the campgrounds close up at the end of October.
If the roads are dry or only wet I "MIGHT" consider it, but with slush/ice, no way.








bbwb


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

bbwb said:


> Depending on how many downgrades and how far to get to clear roads you could simply creep along in low gear but it is very far or real steep I would stay put. I am assuming you have wet snow. Also you could lower your tire pressure on your TV to give a little more traction.


No big downgrades, just a well plowed, gradual declining 4 lane hwy that is straight as an arrow.

Thanks for your reply! Any other experienced outbackers out there?
[/quote]

Not sure of your driving experience in the snow seeing that you are in CA...even though we get it for many months each year in MN, I would be concerned with pulling the trailer in the snow. This never has been an issue with us because most of the campgrounds close up at the end of October.
If the roads are dry or only wet I "MIGHT" consider it, but with slush/ice, no way.








bbwb
[/quote]

I'm going to take the TV and check the roads now. Thanks.... keep the advice coming. It is now 28 degrees.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dadof4 said:


> Depending on how many downgrades and how far to get to clear roads you could simply creep along in low gear but it is very far or real steep I would stay put. I am assuming you have wet snow. Also you could lower your tire pressure on your TV to give a little more traction.


No big downgrades, just a well plowed, gradual declining 4 lane hwy that is straight as an arrow.

Thanks for your reply! Any other experienced outbackers out there?
[/quote]

Then I would say go. Take your time, leave lots of room in front of you and you will be fine.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Roads have a wet, non-slushy path. Now Im just worried about getting out of the campsite.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would say, Never exceed your personal comfort level in a situation like this. What might be a piece of cake for some, can be a disaster waiting to happen for others.

If that little voice inside you is speaking up... Listen to it!

Good luck. And let us know when you get home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can get out of the campsite. That button/lever that says 4WD low. I would get out before sun set. The roads will ice over. Go slow and keep your distance.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

The short answer is No. If you have to ask advise on whether you should go, then your inner voice is saying you are not comfortable driving in it, and thus you shouldn't.

Only you know your abilities, experience and comfort level. Safety for you and others you may encounter on the road is not something to mess around with. It is either a go and you are good about it, or a No if you are not comfortable.

My 2 cents









Clarke


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would say, Never exceed your personal comfort level in a situation like this. What might be a piece of cake for some, can be a disaster waiting to happen for others.
> 
> If that little voice inside you is speaking up... Listen to it!
> 
> ...


I'm with Doug (and some others) on this one. If you are uncomfortable, I'd wait it out. I drive in lots of snow during the winter, but I would be hesitant to pull a TT in the conditions you are describing. If it were me, I'd sit tight. The problem is the TT brakes. If they brake to slow on ice, they will push you all around, and if they brake too hard, they'll lock up, which is the same as braking too slowly. Either way, your tail will want to pass you. Therefore I'd sit and enjoy the snow.

Either way, safe travels!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ahh, the old inner voice....You know what, it you hear it, trust it. A couple of years ago, I was on a snowmobile trip up in the back woods of northern Wisconsin. It had been a long day and the sun was starting to go down. We were preparing to leave from having a wonderful dinner and hear comes the voice..."Don't leave yet". Well, we were less then 5 miles down the trail, on a slow winding corner when out of nowhere, a jerk came flying around the corner, right at me. I ended up in the trees, trashed my sled and sent me to the hospital. After several hours of observation, I was released with no severe injuries. Not listening to my inner voice destroyed what was sure to be a great week ahead. Ever since then, I have listened to that inner voice.

Sorry for the long winded story, but the short of it is if you are not comfortable, DON'T MAKE THE TRIP.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Me thinks they vamoosed!!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

This place rocks! Where else can a lowlander like me get quick advice on towing from members in Alaska and MN. Experts for sure!

There was a 1 hour window of sunshine and another few passes by the plow. By the end of the afternoon there was a wet path through the otherwise slushy road. I checked it out with the TV first and we vamoosed! Made it safely to the highway that was below the snow line.

Thank you for all of your expert advice!

Jim

PS: I found one trailer related task that I like doing better in the snow. Emptying the black tank isn't nearly as smelly in the cold!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it all worked out ok!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dadof4 said:


> .....I found one trailer related task that I like doing better in the snow. Emptying the black tank isn't nearly as smelly in the cold!


That's because everything in there is frozen ice an ice cube and you didn't get it out.....LOL







.gif[/img]


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....I found one trailer related task that I like doing better in the snow. Emptying the black tank isn't nearly as smelly in the cold!


That's because everything in there is frozen ice an ice cube and you didn't get it out.....LOL







.gif[/img]
[/quote]

Ha ha... I was afraid that might happen! I was counting on the heated underbelly transferring some warmth to the tanks. I think I read of a few cracked tanks years ago in the forums... so the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dadof4 said:


> .....I found one trailer related task that I like doing better in the snow. Emptying the black tank isn't nearly as smelly in the cold!


That's because everything in there is frozen ice an ice cube and you didn't get it out.....LOL







.gif" />
[/quote]

Ha ha... I was afraid that might happen! I was counting on the heated underbelly transferring some warmth to the tanks. I think I read of a few cracked tanks years ago in the forums... so the thought crossed my mind.








[/quote]

Naw...I was just poke'n fun. I need to be really cold and stay below freezing for a few days to really have any effect.


----------

